# Transmission swap



## nmkoce (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, so I'm in the middle of wanting to do a transmission swap. I currently have a bop350 and would like to put a bop400 short tail in. My question is would I need a different driveshaft or just get the right yoke for the swap. And if I do need to get another drive shaft what all do I need to find out for the right one besides the transmission being a short tail 400? Also my car is a 1968 pontiac tempest with a 400 engine and 10 bolt rear end.Thanks.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Output shaft is different so a new yoke will be needed
Driveshaft will likely need shortened
Unless you have a 6-800 horse monster under the hood , there will be nothing to gain from the swap


----------



## nmkoce (Sep 28, 2021)

Ok yea I would like to get another transmission none the less, not only It needs rebuilt but there's issues with the skeleton of the 350 from the previous owner. Plus it's not original just to add to it. So on getting another transmission I just may be better off with a nother 350? It's not a racing car just a cruser I want to have fun with.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm going to be selling a 67 GTO TH400 soon, what are they worth?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

@ylwgto what did you just pay for yours


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

X2 on LATECH If I remember correctly a turbo 350 is slightly lighter and takes less horsepower to run than a turbo 400. May even have a little lower 1st gear.


----------

